# Microneedling



## Tiare

Hello all, just wondering if anyone here has had experience with this procedure. Since having two kids (and barely using any skincare for 4 years between the two of them,) my face has suffered the consequences. My pores are larger than they have ever been and I have a few deep acne scars from some bad post-partum breakouts.

I'd also love if someone has suggestions for a great place to have it done in the midwest/Chicago area.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mscupcake

Tiare said:


> Hello all, just wondering if anyone here has had experience with this procedure. Since having two kids (and barely using any skincare for 4 years between the two of them,) my face has suffered the consequences. My pores are larger than they have ever been and I have a few deep acne scars from some bad post-partum breakouts.
> 
> I'd also love if someone has suggestions for a great place to have it done in the midwest/Chicago area.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I had two sessions and did not see a visible difference, although my doctor did recommend a series of 4 spaced apart.  The procedure itself was painless, but my face was quite tender and I peeled for 5 days or so after (much longer than I expected) and it wasn't pretty.  I had better results with chemical peels, but that could just be me


----------



## Tiare

Thanks for your response! Did you get a "superficial" type microneedling or the long kind where it goes deep enough to cause bleeding? I'm not sure of the needle depths to ask that way. 



mscupcake said:


> I had two sessions and did not see a visible difference, although my doctor did recommend a series of 4 spaced apart.  The procedure itself was painless, but my face was quite tender and I peeled for 5 days or so after (much longer than I expected) and it wasn't pretty.  I had better results with chemical peels, but that could just be me


----------



## chpwhy

I did 6 sessions, 1 month apart from each session. I started in august, and its been 7 months. Overall myself and friends have seen texture improvement. My main concern going in was to treat acne scars which i saw improvement but not enough. I will continue going for another 3 and hope my scars reduce further. Btw, i did microneedling with prp, at depth 0.8mm to 1.2mm . I will ask my aesthetician to go deeper, probably 1.5 on my acne scars. It cost me about USD200 per treatment, but im in asia, the price might be lower compared to in the states.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Medical microneedling depends on how you heal.  Please make sure you do it with a professional.  I made the mistake of not doing my research and ended up with someone who gave me skin damage the first 2x I did it.  I found a better practitioner but I did not see much improvement until after the 4th treatment, and even so, it is very, very minimal (maybe 5-10%).  If you have poor healing and very dry skin, I would not recommend this procedure as the downtime and results do not justify the price tag.  You will need a series of sessions, some even need 10 to see significant improvement.


----------



## candiebear

Another suggestion, depending on what your doctor recommends, is doing laser on your face. I use laser for large pores and skin discoloration. I've been going for three years and my doctor said that if you're lasering you don't need to add micro needling unless you've let your skin go for many years.


----------



## Choeloe

I wanted to get Microneedling, but wasn’t sure which doctor should I choose. So I decided to consult with Melinda Farina. She is a beauty broker. She made me go to a very expensive doctor, but she’s done it in a smart way telling about all of his advantages and disadvantages of others. She is a scammer, the doctor want worth it!


----------



## foxgal

I just had my first session done yesterday, so I can’t speak for long-term results. But I chose it vs chemical peel or laser due to lower price, it’s less invasive and less healing time. Unlike others posting here, I’m only planning on doing one treatment, maybe two max, just to see a slight lessening in acne hyperpigmentation and fine lines. I’m not trying to erase imperfections, just turn back the clock a year or two  

From my research, it sounds like pockmark acne scars do require several treatments in order to see a difference. Enlarged pores likewise may require more treatments, but I find the large pores on my nose are also helped significantly (though temporarily!) with a good mask or facial. 

As for the treatment itself, I didn’t experience any pain, though it did feel like a slight sunburn afterward. She went deep enough that was micro-bleeding. Today it’s tight and pink. I have olive oily skin so I’m likely to tolerate this a lot better than those with dry fair skin. I’ve also recently added a Vitamin C and hyaluronic acid serum to my skincare regime and think that’s going to help too.

I’d recommend you check out facial treatment options on the Real Self forum - there are tons of reviews and pictures there. And links to providers in your area.


----------



## Tiare

After seeing so many great results (on Instagram and medspa websites) from professionally done microneedling, I am very sad to see so many lackluster impressions in this thread. I thought it was going to be something which was universally "life changing" for most people who have had it done.

I do have thick, oily skin, so, perhaps if I get it done I will see some good results. I will check out the website you mention, thank you so much!



foxgal said:


> I just had my first session done yesterday, so I can’t speak for long-term results. But I chose it vs chemical peel or laser due to lower price, it’s less invasive and less healing time. Unlike others posting here, I’m only planning on doing one treatment, maybe two max, just to see a slight lessening in acne hyperpigmentation and fine lines. I’m not trying to erase imperfections, just turn back the clock a year or two
> 
> From my research, it sounds like pockmark acne scars do require several treatments in order to see a difference. Enlarged pores likewise may require more treatments, but I find the large pores on my nose are also helped significantly (though temporarily!) with a good mask or facial.
> 
> As for the treatment itself, I didn’t experience any pain, though it did feel like a slight sunburn afterward. She went deep enough that was micro-bleeding. Today it’s tight and pink. I have olive oily skin so I’m likely to tolerate this a lot better than those with dry fair skin. I’ve also recently added a Vitamin C and hyaluronic acid serum to my skincare regime and think that’s going to help too.
> 
> I’d recommend you check out facial treatment options on the Real Self forum - there are tons of reviews and pictures there. And links to providers in your area.


----------



## foxgal

Tiare said:


> After seeing so many great results (on Instagram and medspa websites) from professionally done microneedling, I am very sad to see so many lackluster impressions in this thread. I thought it was going to be something which was universally "life changing" for most people who have had it done.
> 
> I do have thick, oily skin, so, perhaps if I get it done I will see some good results. I will check out the website you mention, thank you so much!



Yes, definitely check out Real Self....I think more reliable and relevant for beauty procedures than this forum lol! 

It’s day 2 post-treatment for me and my skin is almost back to normal...still a bit tight but the redness is gone. I know true results won’t be seen for a few more weeks as the healing process happens but it seems to me my dark spots are already a bit fainter and lines less deep. Think it’s going to be worth it! 

Good luck!


----------



## foxgal

So it’s only day 3 post-treatment (so I know not representative of final results) but I just wanted to share positive news. Horrendous close-up of my cheek before and now. See how much the pigmentation blotches are already reduced? Even some of the fine lines and crepey-ness on my chin is diminished. Hope this keeps up!


----------



## Tiare

You look great! I'd be thrilled if I had that level of improvement, especially that soon after a procedure.



foxgal said:


> So it’s only day 3 post-treatment (so I know not representative of final results) but I just wanted to share positive news. Horrendous close-up of my cheek before and now. See how much the pigmentation blotches are already reduced? Even some of the fine lines and crepey-ness on my chin is diminished. Hope this keeps up!
> 
> View attachment 4455613


----------



## foxgal

Tiare said:


> You look great! I'd be thrilled if I had that level of improvement, especially that soon after a procedure.



Thank you! I’m continuing to see improvement with the dark spots, but also having a bout of breaking out which the clinician said may happen. Will take more comparison shots after a month. 

Are you going to go for it?


----------



## Tiare

Yes! I just need to summon my inner courage. I have a rough time picking doctors. Anything invasive and my OCD kicks in to high gear - so many phobias of germs, etc.




foxgal said:


> Thank you! I’m continuing to see improvement with the dark spots, but also having a bout of breaking out which the clinician said may happen. Will take more comparison shots after a month.
> 
> Are you going to go for it?


----------



## foxgal

So...just thought I’d do an update since I’m now 2 months post-procedure. As my picture shows above, I did see some great immediate results on hyperpigmentation scars on my cheeks. 

Unfortunately, as the clinician said might happen, I did experience a round of breakouts around 2-3 weeks after microneedling. If current acne is not a problem, this might not be a concern for anyone thinking about this procedure. But for me, it ended up creating a whole new batch of hyperpigmentation marks. So I just swapped old scars for new ones! 

Overall, I did see noticeable improvement on wrinkles but not enough to justify the cost. I have experienced similar results by just using a good serum with AHA. 

Granted, it was very clearly stated by the clinician that results improve with more treatments. But for me, where I’m at with my skin, it’s not worth it. 

From my experience to anyone considering the microneedling option - do it if you are not someone prone to breakouts and be committed to the cost of multiple treatments. Otherwise, just get a good serum


----------



## lowe_flow

I would highly suggest you see your dermatologist for a Tretinoin prescription if you haven't already done so. You won't see a dramatic change immediately but over time the difference is notable, especially where pores and texture are concerned. Microneedling is great but takes a while to show results (longer than it takes the skin to heal) and for me, the redness/peeling is quite dramatic. I've had the greatest success with occasional microneedling (sometimes with PRP)—I've now bought my own home-use machine from Owndoc.com but am yet to use it—along with regular Tretinoin usage, weekly or twice monthly use of my PMD, SUNSCREEN (on my face I use CosRX Shield Fit Green PA++++, Purito Centella Green Unscented, Skin Aqua Super Moisture, all of which I find non-irritating when my skin is extra sensitive from the drying and exfoliating treatments), and SIMPLE cleansing and moisturizing routine (Cetaphil, Hada labo hyluaronic acid and moisturizer, Cosrx snail mucin), with occasional fancy essences or treatments. I used to use P50 by Biologique along with a host of other products from them but found that to be less effective, more time consuming and more expensive than my current plan.


----------



## s3raph1nas

I've had about 8 or 9 microneedling sessions so far, and it has definitely improved my enlarged pores, acne scarring and pigmentation! It took about 6 sessions to see a noticeable difference, and while it's expensive and I get severe dry patches (that do go away!) during the healing process, it has been totally worth it for me.

I plan on continuing getting it done once a month for the foreseeable future. As someone who has always struggled with skin texture, I'm excited to see how smooth my face can get!


----------



## clairerachel113

Tiare said:


> Hello all, just wondering if anyone here has had experience with this procedure. Since having two kids (and barely using any skincare for 4 years between the two of them,) my face has suffered the consequences. My pores are larger than they have ever been and I have a few deep acne scars from some bad post-partum breakouts.
> 
> I'd also love if someone has suggestions for a great place to have it done in the midwest/Chicago area.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi! I've had nothing but positive experiences with microneedling. If you do it, I highly recommend Elevare MD in the Chicagoland area - they are fantastic (I go to Jeannine). Spa Derma in Chicago has a lot of good deals but they are more rushed and less careful with their skincare, from my experience. Elevare also includes the neck when they do all microneedling treatments, whereas at most places you'd have to pay extra for that. I've done Vivace microneedling (which is radio-frequency microneedling, which kind of augments the normal positive results of regular microneedling) and regular microneedling with PRP (platelet rich plasma). You will pay more for PRP but it makes a huge difference in the recovery time and really adds to the results. Microneedling is a great procedure because it essentially induces your body's natural healing processes to improve and fix your skin - it's harnessing your body's natural strength and power. Because of that, the side effects are minimal, aside from breakouts people have mentioned here, but I had none of that. You will have short term effects from microneedling after you heal (glowy, smooth skin) as well as longer term plumping and skin smoothing effects that take weeks to months to see the results of. Most derms recommend 3-6 treatments depending on your skin issues, spread out 2-3 months. I did 3 sessions and have had great success from it.


----------



## jolieryoko

You can purchase medical grade dermarollers produced by Enviran at Joanna Czech. I only use mine once a month after a good shower and then soak the head in rubbing alcohol. I think it has been tightening the skin on my jawline. I was recommended to this brand by an esthetician.


----------



## MooMooVT

Bumping this thread as I've been considering microneedling or a vampire facial. I'm 52yo, pasty, dry, Irish skin that I admittedly haven't taken the best care of. I want to start to get more serious and thinking this is a good way to start - possibly along with some botox and better daily skin care.

I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts! TIA


----------



## Gimmethebag

I just started microneedling. I have one device for my face and another for my lips at home and I’m going to start doing Secret RF microneedling sessions at a med spa called Vitahl.

For my face and budget, I think I will get more bang for my buck rejuvenating collagen production than needing lots of filler to prop up my skin. I have a wider face.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MooMooVT said:


> Bumping this thread as I've been considering microneedling or a vampire facial. I'm 52yo, pasty, dry, Irish skin that I admittedly haven't taken the best care of. I want to start to get more serious and thinking this is a good way to start - possibly along with some botox and better daily skin care.
> 
> I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts! TIA


I'm doing microneedling with PRP and to be honest it's way more effective than I expected. Not a miracle so far but visible improvement even after first treatment (for me, I am doing neck and décolleté, because I have had a lot of manipulation of the skin in those areas due to an injury). Apparently it will continue to improve across several months.


----------



## MooMooVT

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm doing microneedling with PRP and to be honest it's way more effective than I expected. Not a miracle so far but visible improvement even after first treatment (for me, I am doing neck and décolleté, because I have had a lot of manipulation of the skin in those areas due to an injury). Apparently it will continue to improve across several months.


Thanks for this!! Excited to get started


----------



## xikry5talix

I just had my first microneedling with PRP treatment today. The pain was manageable with the numbing cream, just slightly uncomfortable in certain areas. 

Excited to see how it looks in a few days!


----------



## 880

candiebear said:


> Another suggestion, depending on what your doctor recommends, is doing laser on your face. I use laser for large pores and skin discoloration. I've been going for three years and my doctor said that if you're lasering you don't need to add micro needling unless you've let your skin go for many years.


+1 and with @foxgal directly above.  I feel that dark skin laser was preferable, as (I think it was lasers, pico sure, and pico +, but I did others too over a period of months) actually stimulated collagen renewal ( not sure if that’s the right term) and visibly repaired damage. My hyperpigmentation is gone and my skin texture is back to normal (I had some terrible texture damage caused by experimenting with essential oils). Note: I think I also had more severe hyperpigmentation than most posters here; my doctor called it adult onset birthmarks and so my experience may be very different than others who are using it for a bit of age issues. I also use tretinoin and Botox and filler by licensed experienced professionals. I did use P50 and topical serums for years to no avail. If you do these types of treatments, try not to get any sun on your face.


----------



## mrichman333

I've done about everything.  Micro needling not so great.  fraxel laser (very painful, you swell and blister for about a week)  results are good but don't last.


----------



## ScarfBloke

So I have had microneedling twice now.  I saw results after first session.  I had 9 months apart between sessions by the way.  It does help that I am a bloke as our skin is much thicker on the face, therefore it works much better (according to the therapist).  By the way, I didn't have the large type of needling, I had the pen type which is much gentler and more fine in terms of control.  

ScarfBloke.


----------



## Alice_Taylor22

Generally, micro-needling, which is done to prevent aging, is done by creating hundreds of tiny and invisible holes in the upper layer of the skin to rejuvenate the skin of the face. In this way, it is aimed to renew the skin by secreting collagen. Then the desired young appearance is achieved. In this process, I think choosing the right specialist and knowing the side effects if any is very important.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Alice_Taylor22 said:


> Generally, micro-needling, which is done to prevent aging, is done by creating hundreds of tiny and invisible holes in the upper layer of the skin to rejuvenate the skin of the face. In this way, it is aimed to renew the skin by secreting collagen. Then the desired young appearance is achieved. In this process, I think choosing the right specialist and knowing the side effects if any is very important.


Well, let's be clear - nothing prevents aging. 

Microneedling can improve skin texture. It does not secrete collagen (endogenous collagen is a protein and can't be secreted, but can be synthesized by the body over time, and the micro-holes encourage this process). 
Microneedling is also not exclusive to the face, but can be done in many different areas.


----------

